

Ask HN: Best online PHP & MySql Tutorials - espadagroup

Hey, I'm a business guy by day and learning PHP by night using this tutorial: http://devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/627<p>I'll cross reference stuff from that tutorial with the W3 School documents, though I wouldn't really call those tutorials.<p>This was going fine for me until someone told me the Zend tutorial was old and I should find something else.<p>I love the fact that the Zend tutorial uses lots of examples and culminates into a few full "apps" at the end.<p>Are there any other suggestions, thank you:
======
photon_off
Try searching that URL on moreofit.com, or entering keywords and sorting by
popularity.

